# Mal was Anderes =): Ich such nen Gästepass



## Sickfried (30. Mai 2012)

Hiho liebe Buffedgemeinde,
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gästepass für Diablo 3 .
Wenn ein netter User noch einen übrig hat den er nicht braucht,
würde ich mich tierisch freuen wenn er/sie mir den Key per PM zukommen lassen könnte!
Mit unendlichem Dank im Voraus!
Der Siggi =)


----------

